# Essential Books on Biblical Hermeneutics?



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 15, 2011)

I've never really studied biblical hermeneutics before. What would be your recommendations for both basic and further readings? I've heard a lot good said about Moises Silva's books on this topic. Should I start, say, with his *An Introduction to Biblical Hermeneutics* and continue with his *Foundations of Contemporary Interpretation*? What do you suggest for a beginner like me?

Edit:
What about Sproul's "*Knowing Scripture*," or Berkhof's "*Principles of Biblical Interpretation*"? Anyone read them?


----------



## westminken (Feb 15, 2011)

A couple of good introductory books would be:

Let the Reader Understand by McCartney and Clayton
God-Centered Biblical Interpretation by Poythress

These are a couple of books that I am going to use when we start to train our future Sunday School teachers at my church.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 15, 2011)

I benefited and enjoyed Silva's _Introduction to Biblical Hermeneutics_, but the best I have read is Grant Osborne's _The Hermeneutical Spiral_.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 15, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I benefited and enjoyed Silva's _Introduction to Biblical Hermeneutics_, but the best I have read is Grant Osborne's _The Hermeneutical Spiral_.


 
But isn't Grant Osborne a firm Arminian?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## py3ak (Feb 15, 2011)

Berkhof's little book begins with the truly basic principles.
Amazon.com: Principles of Biblical Interpretation (9780801064777): Louis Berkhof: Books


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 15, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > I benefited and enjoyed Silva's _Introduction to Biblical Hermeneutics_, but the best I have read is Grant Osborne's _The Hermeneutical Spiral_.
> ...



His theopedia webpage states so, but when I was reading it I did not notice that he was. So either A) he did not write in an Arminian manner, or B)I did not read very closely.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 15, 2011)

The only one on your list that I've read is the Berkhof book. It's good and solid. Nice and short.

Also, it's currently on my bedside table for reading when I wake up in the night and need to go back to sleep. That's not quite as bad as it sounds, since if I have to read myself to sleep I want to be reading something good. But it should also tell you that this little gem can get a bit dry. If your purpose, though, is to study and learn rather than to be entertained by debate over hermeneutics, it's probably a solid place to start.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you all! I think I'll take a better look at Berkhof's little, concise book. Sounds good and easy.

Ps. Jack, my purpose is to be honest and truthful to the Scriptures (and actually any literature) in interpreting them. I hate when it gets to a debate with people, but nonetheless I strive to convince my opponents that I'm totally committed to the truth, and that I don't want them to err, because I love them. Although I don't want to involve too much emotions in a debate, neither do I want to present the truth in a completely cold manner. Moreover, I would see more reason to hate myself, if I just gave up on every debate and compromised with everyone, than if I defended my own position out of pure pride.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 15, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Thank you all! I think I'll take a better look at Berkhof's little, concise book. Sounds good and easy.
> 
> Ps. Jack, my purpose is to be honest and truthful to the Scriptures (and actually any literature) in interpreting them. I hate when it gets to a debate with people, but nonetheless I strive to convince my opponents that I'm totally committed to the truth, and that I don't want them to err, because I love them. Although I don't want to involve too much emotions in a debate, neither do I want to present the truth in a completely cold manner. Moreover, I would see more reason to hate myself, if I just gave up on every debate and compromised with everyone, than if I defended my own position out of pure pride.


 
I was thinking of myself. Sometime I struggle to wade through perfectly good and studious books, mostly because they fail to also entertain me along the way.


----------

